# Opinions wanted



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, looking for honest opinions. I am thinking of getting a CNC machine, and have pretty much narrowed it down to the ShopSabre 23, and the CAMaster Stinger1, with the Probotix Meteor as a dark horse candidate. Since I have no experience most of my knowledge is from reading a lot of forums. The 23 and the Stinger seem almost identical machines, I believe I'd be happy with either of them. Price seems awfully close too. The Meteor wins on cost, hands down. Please let the opinions/advice/comments flow. Thank you to all. Artie


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I own a meteor but haven't seen either of the other two in operation.

What the Shopsaber and CAMaster look to be are desktop machines made by companies that make full sized professional machines. Steel, stiff, probably reliable for production flat work. 
Probotix started with a small kit CNC made from aluminum extrusions and have stepped up to machines that have the capacity of the other two but are still standard aluminum extrusions bolted together. 

The advantage I've found with the Meteor is that the open frame design permits adding internal cross rails, then jigs/rigs to hold work vertically or at any angle under the CNC for complex cutting with the router. I cut everything from simple profiles and pockets to tapered spindle holes at compound angles in a chair seat with the Meteor. Last year it was half blind mitered dovetails on the corners of a 5 sided box. You may not need such capability, but if you do I'll recommend any machine with 2 Y motors and an open frame design like the Comet/Asteroid/Meteor/Nebula sold by Probotix. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Exactly my thoughts, 4D -- took the words right out of my mouth. lol ------- you silver tongued devil.

Artman - I got a Probotix, and don't regret it.

HJ


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have an opinion on which one you should buy. They are all good machines.

I looked at booth the Shop Saber and The Stinger as an apples to apples comparison because they both have Steel bases. Here is what I observed from reading the information included on the websites.

The Shopsaber has a single Leadscrew that drives the Y axis. Since the literature states Leadscrew I assume that it is not a ballscrew. 
The Stinger has a single Rack & Pinion drive to move the Y axis. 
Z axis Shopsaber Leadscrew, Stinger Ballscrew


Both machines use Linear rails for motion. Excellent.

Cutting area Shopsabre 25x36x5. Stinger 25x36x5.

Support: Both have Life time support.

Neither machine lists how large the stepper motors are or how many volt the power supplies produce.

Bottom line these two machine are well built and have great service. I know many happy users of both machines.

The Probotix has a great reputation and great service. It is made of aluminum and will be lighter and easier to move around. I know many happy users of this machine.

Meteor Cutting area 25"x50x5" Longest in this group.
Leadscrews to drive all axis. 
Linear rails for motion.
Dual stepper motors drive the Y axis.
Aluminum Frame
Lowest price of the bunch


Choose the one that you like, they are all good.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

We have a stinger and it has never given us any problems.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you for the info, appreciate it. The choice gets harder instead of easier by the day LOL. Artie


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I would get the biggest unit you can afford.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

fixtureman said:


> I would get the biggest unit you can afford.



And a little more if you can swing it!!!

HJ


----------

